# Underage Drinking.



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

For or against?

Seriously, if there is anyone on here underage that wants to drink.... DONT!


----------



## Noongato (Apr 20, 2008)

All my underage friends drink and then they whinge when someone dies from falling off a roof trying to sneak into the pub. Teenage b-face syndrome and alcohol doesnt mix


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 20, 2008)

I think adults behave far worse under the influence of alcohol then underage kids do...


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I think adults behave far worse under the influence of alcohol then underage kids do...



Most kids do, but it really depends on the person...


----------



## fuegan13 (Apr 20, 2008)

you cant simply say for or against. it depends on the situation and individual person. not to mention cultural background.


----------



## collins94 (Apr 20, 2008)

depends how old ur talking about


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 20, 2008)

Depends on their age, and where they are when they're drinking.

If it's in a safe and controlled environment then I'd say it's ok.

At least 90% of people have had alcohol under the age of 18 at one point of time.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> you cant simply say for or against. it depends on the situation and individual person. not to mention cultural background.



I agree, I am talking mainly about when teenagers get together just to drink, it doesn't really bother me if it's just a little bit at home with the parents etc,


----------



## Toxley (Apr 20, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> you cant simply say for or against. it depends on the situation and individual person. not to mention cultural background.


 
Second that. Can try and stereotype behavour in ages but unless you use the same people when young and then older it just doesn't work.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> Depends on their age, and where they are when they're drinking.
> 
> If it's in a safe and controlled environment then I'd say it's ok.
> 
> At least 90% of people have had alcohol under the age of 18 at one point of time.



At my school it's more like 95-98%


----------



## chickenman (Apr 20, 2008)

argh i hate it when im with some friends and they go and get drunk... it always ends up badly


----------



## Noongato (Apr 20, 2008)

Too many kids compete on how much they can drink and have to go to hospital by the end of the night. And that just means to them that there hardcore.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 20, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> At my school it's more like 95-98%


 
Well I don't know an exact percentage so I just said 90%. 

When I was at school we use to have parties on Friday night and people would drink, I wouldn't of said that it ever got out of control, except for this one time. .


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

chickenman said:


> argh i hate it when im with some friends and they go and get drunk... it always ends up badly



Yeah thats just completely stupid.

And it is bad when people drink when they are sad, like if something bad has happened.

I know from a first hand experience, it sucks.

I have only drank twice, one time was fine, one time wasn't, i ended up falling over heaps, crying for no reason and trying to jump off of the roof.

not to mention ******* off my friends.

so thats why I am against it, that was a ****e night,


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

Im 13, and I may have a Beer or Rum ones in a while but thats like every 2 months.
Mainly when im with my uncle watching the footy


----------



## Lesa (Apr 20, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> Depends on their age, and where they are when they're drinking.
> 
> If it's in a safe and controlled environment then I'd say it's ok.
> 
> At least 90% of people have had alcohol under the age of 18 at one point of time.


 
Being in a "safe environment" doesn't stop the horrendous effects booze has on devleoping bodies and brains. If a parent is providing a safe environment then it should be alcohol free.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> Yeah thats just completely stupid.
> 
> And it is bad when people drink when they are sad, like if something bad has happened.
> 
> ...



Also that night I realized that it isn't good for kids to have shots, and bourbon is crap.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 20, 2008)

Lesa said:


> Being in a "safe environment" doesn't stop the horrendous effects booze has on devleoping bodies and brains. If a parent is providing a safe environment then it should be alcohol free.


 
Exactly!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 20, 2008)

And then of course this happens:


----------



## chickenman (Apr 20, 2008)

bahahaha


----------



## falconboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if its as clear cut as 'for' and 'against'. 

I for one was allowed a glass of wine etc from a very young age (meaning early teens) and it hasn't made me into a alcho. I had the occasional excessive drinking session whilst at parties in my late teens, but I rarely drink at all now as an adult.


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2008)

go hard or go home


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 20, 2008)

AGAINST - The body isn't built to cope with alcohol, at ANY age, believe me, i KNOW!!!!!!!!! BETTER TO wait TILL YOU'RE AT LEAST 18, you're only a 'kid' for a short while, you're an adult forever, depending on how long that is - enjoy your life while you can!!!!!!!
Oh, and Cris, youre an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 20, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Im 13, and I may have a Beer or Rum ones in a while but thats like every 2 months.



says on your profile your 12 :lol:

In My Opinion...

Alot of people are out there just to get drunk. not to drink and have a good time and socialize with mates and others.. If your going to drink.. drink *RESPONSIBLY* and *KNOW* when your hitting your limits. If you get *******ed one night and cant remember it you'll know next time not to do that again *HOPEFULLY* you *LEARN *by your *MISTAKES*!. 

Underage Drinks - You cant stop them.. Rising alcohol prices wont do very much but profit the alcohol companies. These underage drinkers will find the money for one of there older mates to go buy it for them. 

but hey thats my opinion


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont but some of my mates do.. i sometimes get a drink when im with my parents but thats once a year about (on dads bday).. but im against it!


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 20, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> says on your profile your 12 :lol:
> 
> In My Opinion...
> 
> ...



yep well said there, im 16 and i drink responsibly


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 20, 2008)

cris said:


> go hard or go home


 
I prefer to combine both activities.... go hard and go home in a police car. :lol:


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

i reckon people under-age drink cause they want to be "cool".. its the same problem with smoking and drugs.. i had a footy carnvial on one of the school days and at school and some mates got caught with some alcohol in their school bag... they got expeled and then guess what.. it happened again 3 days later! its stupid IMO..


----------



## pete12 (Apr 20, 2008)

i am 13 and i will never drink even if some 1 gives me money i will never drinks i saw how it tore apart py family i will never drink


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

pete12 said:


> i am 13 and i will never drink even if some 1 gives me money i will never drinks i saw how it tore apart py family i will never drink


 
what a champ!


----------



## Elapid_Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

why waste money on grog, spend it on reps, go good in school and u will be able to get lots and lots of reps when u get a job


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

Elapid_Boy said:


> why waste money on grog, spend it on reps, go good in school and u will be able to get lots and lots of reps when u get a job


 
exactly! well said..


----------



## Leigh (Apr 20, 2008)

if their were a good biological reason against drinking at different ages, then why isn't this standardized globally?
if alcohol weren't such a social taboo here, would it be so alluring?
if Dragonkeeper has been suspended, does that mean we get to run amock in his threads?


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL! i wonder what he got suspended for?.....all the Spam threads?


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 20, 2008)

What i think is really Idiotic is that under aged drinkers thinking its cool to drink more than enough of achohol putting their and their friends lives at risk :shock: It scares me when you flick on the TV and they are always talking about under aged drinking and drink driving putting everyone around them at risk


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> LOL! i wonder what he got suspended for?.....all the Spam threads?



I heard it was for under age drinking. :|


----------



## Kathryn_ (Apr 21, 2008)

while I wouldn't advocate anyone handing a bottle of whiskey to the average fifteen year old, I am disinclined to believe age carries any guarantees of responsibility and maturity, particularly when it comes to alcohol. I know people in their thirties who oughtn't be allowed a drop.

Leigh: on age, I think you're ignoring that many governments don't actually give a damn about the physical health of their population beyond costs in public health-care and votes. If we're going to start banning things for the good of people that want to have them, smoking should be illegal for people over the age of sixty, due to the very, very significantly increased of cancers, heart disease and strokes. Does it happen? Certainly not, in part because it's a huge vote-loser and also because I would imagine money made in tax from alcohol and cigarette sales overall far exceeds money spent on treating the associated health problems in the aging. Alcohol does indeed have more of an affect on developing brain, but even if you could take a good stab at exactly what age that ceases to become more of an issue for children than for adults (and I'm not actually familiar enough with the research to say you can't), I don't think the legislation would change anywhere. What blows my mind is that the US gives you five years behind the wheel of a car before you're allowed into a bar - I'd reverse that quick smart. 

Culturally I think you're exactly right - I've *never* seen a German or Italian as ****ed up drunk as the average pommie or Aussie on a night out.


----------



## Dicco (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and my friends regularily underage drink, most weekends. We've never recieved so much as a complaint from neighbours about noise. It's the douche' bags who can't handle their alcohol and act like childlish d cks and the ****s who think drinking heaps is cool that cause the problems.

Edit: You've got to be kidding me, you can't even say w ank on here anymore?


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Part of the problem is the WAY we drink in Aus.
Lots of young people in Europe grow up having a glass of wine with a meal etc & it's not such
a big deal .
Here it tends to be nothing at all , then at 16 or whatever , all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Dicco (Apr 21, 2008)

While it's been brought up, as for banning of cigarettes, where the hell do people get off telling people what they can do to their own bodies, if people want to risk cancer its their own damn choice.


----------



## python blue (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a couple of drinks some times with my mates and family like when we go over one of our friends place there is always atleast 1 perant there so it doesnt get out of control but usually i just sit there and talk and have a good time lol natrix yes you are true with some of your ponts but i was living in czech republic/poland/germany/france/croatia and italy for a good year i was allowed into the night clubs than i was only 15 years of age and alot of the other people there were younger or alittle bit older than me and trust me in some of those countrys its worse there than here lol


----------



## arielle (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree Dicco, its the individuals choice to live how they want. Other peoples opinion doesnt matter. If a person wants to give themselves cancer/brain damage, its up to them. As long as they know what they're getting themselves into, they can drink/smoke as much as they want.

Im 15 and I drink occasionally but have never been 'drunk'. I have friends that do get drunk, and thats their own choice. Geez people its not like getting drunk a few times makes you an alcho - its not like all my friends are going to die because they've been drunk a few times. The only _real_ risk they run is if their parents find out....


----------



## Jess (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to say Dicco and arielle but i disagree with you both completely! 
Smoking doesn't only affect the person doing it, it affects the people around that person as well.
As for drinking, with some people it is just "getting drunk a few times" that can "make them an alcho".

I think its time to wake up and read up on how drinking can affect you.... AT ANY AGE!


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 21, 2008)

my first drink was at the age of 15. and to be honest that was probly not a good idea. i know so many of my friends who have been drinking since that age or even younger and have been drinking solidly ever since! talk about ruining their liver. one of my friends who used to go through a bottle of vodka per night recently gave it up and he looked so good, so healthy just from not drinking for a few weeks.

but when i comes down to it, i would agree with underage drinking in the right circumstances if it is necessary. i think 18 is an alright age to start. 21 in america is very rediculous.
also there are lots of adults who act alot worse than most kids that i know


----------



## mikep (Apr 21, 2008)

*mike*

im 17 nearly 18 and firstly the reason alcohol harms adolescence and teenagers and the reason we here all the time the accidents that are associated with underage drinking, fights, car crashes,gangs is because of a number of reasons which are determined by a ton of factors. the image and attitude someone has towards alcohol is what turns its potential in to a harmul one.and the gerneral image and attitude underage drinkers portray towards drinking is one that i belive is shaped by our society which is that it's ok to drink. advertisements, push the image and as we see everyday someone cant not aviod alcohol on a everyday basis. on tv news papaer sporting events. i dont have a problem with drinking underage if its in the right environement right people and the attititude is one of sensibility. but if we look at this issue we see that underage drinking happens with people who are inexperienced and who have the wrong outlook as they combine alchol with a number of other harmfull practises which involove other drugs, driving and fighting. see it not just alchol but its factors that go with it from our image of what the drinking experince should be like.


----------



## Jen (Apr 21, 2008)

there is drinking, and there is getting drunk. the age laws are there for a reason


----------



## the-lizard-king (Apr 21, 2008)

this is a good topic i enjoy a good drink when people dirink so much that thay passout i a pool of vomit and then sat that is was a good night thats just stupid anyway id rater go out and REMEMBER ther night but dats just me


----------



## Vixen (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to drink when I was underage, as most kids probably do. Aka getting one drink every now and then from parents.

Never had an interest in getting drunk, quite stupid really. First time I got drunk was christmas last year, and never again  Totally been put off now, cant even smell the stuff and my stomach churns.

Wasnt even fun anyway :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed vixenbabe. The headspins at bedtime, not to mention the morning after is enough to put me off it.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

haha 
good topic lol

for


----------



## Vixen (Apr 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Agreed vixenbabe. The headspins at bedtime, not to mention the morning after is enough to put me off it.


 
The morning after I was fine, was just up all night being sick and the headspins, ugh :x

Probably didnt help that it was caused by baileys and sculling wine (cheap disgusting stuff at that).... but im not game to try anything else again lol


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

jmo...
it just depends on the person.. some can handle it betta then others.. i know adults that shouldnt drink and then theres like 'underages' that are fine when drinking..


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Apr 21, 2008)

Depends on the area you grow up in. I spent my teenage years in Dalby. In those days, from the age of 15-18 many a drink, chop and chick was had with no ill effects.......Well, minimal ill effects :lol: We used to be served at the footy club from 15yrs onwards, get on it then stagger home to the shed. Most of my mates got on it young and the whole 'cool to be pissed' trend was over by the time they hit their 20's. The city would be a different story i'm sure!

In saying that, my mate's younger brothers can't walk the streets in Dalby these days unless with a crowd! Very sad!


----------



## Kathryn_ (Apr 21, 2008)

Dicco and Airlie: I very much agree, but I hope you both feel that way about heroin and voluntary amputation as well. I think quite a lot of people are far, far too stupid to make responsible, intelligent choices about their own bodies, and while I don't believe there should be laws preventing people from making those choices, I still can't quite get over the fact that those people are usually entitled to the same level of publicly funded health-care as those others who take care of themselves. I smoke a little, drink a little, sometimes use other things, and eat red meat. I'm not really in a moral position to demand limitless public funds in health care when those decisions catch up with me, let alone sue tobacco or alcohol companies for making those products available to me so I could make my illogical choices.


----------



## Leigh (Apr 21, 2008)

im just going to reiterate my previous point, socially Australia is dumb with alcohol. 

the AUS government was sighting the US' 21 drinking age as an example of a successful system, thus ignoring those countries where alcohol isn't a taboo. the media also plays it all up, in it's usual fashion. 

everybody's wrong but me :evil:


----------



## mattooty (Apr 21, 2008)

Having turned 18 close to 10months ago i know what its like to be underage drinking. I found that at the age of 15/16 was the worst as it was almost completely restricted, so being the rebels that every teenager is, went and drank with no idea of what we were doing. Drinking to get drunk purely on principle. I found that the complete taboo placed on drinking by parents makes it all the more attractive as you're not allowed to do it. If you've got kids, don't simply tell them "NO!" as i can promise you, without doubt that you are only fuelling the fire and giving them cravings.
Its like you hearing about an awesome new attraction, then being told you're not allowed to do it, no explanation, simply "i don't want you doing it, its not right". Now what would you do? Sit at home and be safe or risk it and check out what it is for yourself.
Give your kids a bit of information "not that i think you're drinking but...if situation x ever happens i want you to call bla bla bla, ambulances WON'T dob you in, police WILL look after you, we WONT be angry at you"
Its just a small insurance that if your kids do get in trouble that they won't kill themselves, or a friend in the process. 
I had fairly lenient parents, not remotely keen on me drinking, but mum being a school teacher knew that i was going to be drinking at some point or another. she made me have the local ambulance number as well as the local cop shops number in my phone as 9 times out of 10 they werent interested in filing paper work and if need be would simply drop kids home, no questions asked. 

Tell them not to expecting full well they will!


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 21, 2008)

Having turned 18 7 months back i say underage drinking is not on lol nah. I think it depends on the situation. I got to parties almost every fri or sat night and to be honest i think the underage ones are the worst. To be honest the underage girls are by far the worst they have a few drinks get hammered and sl#t it up all night. Also i dont think that unerage drinking is as much of a problem now a days as drugs are in people between 16 and 21. If i go to a party and not see at least 10 to 20% of the people taking pills its a miracle..its disgusting.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2008)

I was talking to my kids tonight and said the best bit of advice I can give them is this: You can drink to your hearts content in the company of friends IF you have to, but never let yourselves go in public (don't run around intoxicated). Writing yourself off in public leads to trouble! Sometimes that trouble is brought about by the fact you'll make the wrong decision when you are intoxicated, or people will take advantage of you if you are. Hands up how many of us have made a wrong decision while under the influence of alcohol or worse??? It's a no-brainer...JUST DON'T DO IT!  (yeah yeah, been there, done that) My son swears to me he won't touch alcohol (he's 10)...HAHAHAHAHA yeah right!!! :lol


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

yea definately..
agree with mattooty 100%
its always those who arnt alowed or hav to sneak out are the ones who say 'get into mischef' lol
but i know at my skool and all the ones around here 90% of 14-17yr olds drink..


----------



## mattmc (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmm
my bro went out on the drink tonight....lost trust in my mum


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont think theres anyone at my old school (in nz) that doesnt drink over the age of 16, but most of their parents let them so they know when to stop and theres never been any trouble where theyv needed to be hospitalised or anything.
my paretns let me drink little bits when i was younger slowly increasing the amount i was aloud, so i know my limit, where some kids who arent aloud, try it and dont know when to stop and end up in hospital, so i think its best starting slowly with family like me.
it was xmas and i was 13 when they let me have one premix.


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2008)

i drink cause is fun to muck around and stuff, not to be "cool" or whatever dragon keeper thinks id prefer to have a few drinks and hang out with friends then sit around righting depressing poems about how bad my life is and cut bu hey thats me only live once


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 30, 2008)

and whats this crap about invcreasing the prices of pre-mixes?
it wont stop a thing, kids dont need to pay bills or anything so i doubt it will make a difference
and if it does theyl just buy spirits and mix it themseves


----------



## Noisy (Apr 30, 2008)

*My view ...*

Hmmm .... 
1. I persoanlly didnt drink till after 18 BUT ... I now as an adult and father ... dont see the harm in say 16+ having say A christmas drink (notice i say A as in 1 ) or on special occasion ... not just to go out with the mates etc ...
2. The rediculas (hmm spelling sucks) thing is that at 16 you can have sex ... meaning that at 16 you can have a baby (if your female of course) thereby causing alsorts of future issues (as in job prospects, Social life as a teen and yound adult) BUT you cant drink till you 18 ???? what the ??? some laws just dont make sense ...

I dont know exactly the effect it might have but if the age for dinking was say 16 it would (drinking underage) would loose some of its "status" as in underage drinking is some cases is a peer status thing...
anyways thats my 2 cents worth ..
MY OPPION ONLY .... 
Cheers
George


----------



## blackthorn (May 1, 2008)

I don't really drink, I might have about 3 drinks a year.. I just don't see how people can enjoy it.
The few times I've been anywhere near drunk I really didn't enjoy.. and that's enough to put me off drinking altogether. I've got much better things to spend my money on.

I can't help but wonder though, how many people would actually choose to take up drinking on a regular basis if it wasn't such a socially accepted/expected thing to do here.


----------



## alex_c (May 1, 2008)

depends on individual person and the circumstances really. some people are idiots some arent.


----------



## albino (May 1, 2008)

Leigh said:


> if their were a good biological reason against drinking at different ages, then why isn't this standardized globally?
> if alcohol weren't such a social taboo here, would it be so alluring?
> if Dragonkeeper has been suspended, does that mean we get to run amock in his threads?


 

there are good biological reasons why you shouldn't have children with your 12year old cousin, but those laws aren't standardised globally, and it's also a taboo here and *not *alluring...........so where does your logic come from??????


----------



## DragonKeeper (May 1, 2008)

scorps said:


> i drink cause is fun to muck around and stuff, not to be "cool" or whatever dragon keeper thinks id prefer to have a few drinks and hang out with friends then sit around righting depressing poems about how bad my life is and cut bu hey thats me only live once



Hmm.... did I say that?


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 1, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> says on your profile your 12 :lol:




Im not far off 13, and I will only have 1 drink sometimes only half the bottle.


----------



## mrmikk (May 2, 2008)

pete12 said:


> i am 13 and i will never drink even if some 1 gives me money i will never drinks i saw how it tore apart py family i will never drink


 
Good on you mate, you're not missing out on anything!


----------



## iadoreherps (May 8, 2008)

*i think its up to the person?*
*its thier life and thier responsability?*
*but i dont believe people drink to get drunk they drink to have fun!*
*isnt that what gettting drunk is all about?*
*its the *******w!ts who drink nd drive or who drink cause they want to be cool and not because their comfortable with it, that give it a bad name?*
*and i also cant stand it when every one has a winge saying its all teens that are melodramatic and cant take care of themselves? ok some kids make mistakes.. and they learn from it but the ones who cant make mistakes for them selves end up in the rat house?? because they have break downs when they have moved into the real world, *
*and all this coming from a just 17 year old girl?*
*they cant say girls are all trashy when there drunk their having a good time but if a boy gets drunk nd sleeps with all the girls at the party its considered "cool" ***?*
*i dont understand?*
*this world we live in is bullst!t...*


----------



## Rocky (May 8, 2008)

For. Not too young though, i'd say 15 is alright, for parties. But we need to be eased into it, when my sister started drinking, at about age 15-16 she was fine, when her friend turned 18 they all went out (half of them haddn't drunken before). The half that had drank previously were fine, where as the other half were throwing up and acting stupid and being dangerous. I think people just need to be eased into things.


----------



## sezza (May 8, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> and whats this crap about invcreasing the prices of pre-mixes?
> it wont stop a thing, kids dont need to pay bills or anything so i doubt it will make a difference
> and if it does theyl just buy spirits and mix it themseves


 
this is the thing that annoys me... increasing taxes on premixes is not going to solve anything. Kids (generally) cant afford to buy cartons anyway, they just buy the bottle and mix their own, putting more alcohol in it than there is in a premix. The only thing it has done is made it harder for the overage people to buy their premixes. My hubby went to buy a carton of rum the other day cause we like to enjoy a drink after work but the stupid things are $80 now!! Ouch. The whole tax raising thing is not the answer, its just another excuse for the government to get more money off of us.


----------



## cris (May 8, 2008)

I think taxing premixes more is a good idea, it encourages kids to drink straight spirits, buy a carton or goon :lol:


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 8, 2008)

*Im 13 i have a drink sometimes but not often. But i know heaps of people in my year that go parting on fridays and get drunk.*


----------



## adazz (May 8, 2008)

lol .... its a massive thing with all teenagers 13 and up, you can't really stop it they just have to make the choices themselves. Id be more worried about pot than alchohol.


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

15 yr olds make dumb enough decisions without alcohol. Get a few drinks in them and they dont know right from wrong i think thats the main issue. 

With the smoking issue, i know that most middle aged smokers dont even want to smoke, they are addicted and have been from a young age when they just did it because it was considered cool and there was advertising everywhere.


----------



## alex_c (May 8, 2008)

upping the price of premixes will not solve a thing even if they up them to $100 a carton kids are just going to put their money together or they are going to steal them it could actually create crime ieeople stealing the products and selling them to other kids at their school,skateparks etc half price. the drug,emo and gang problems are more of a worry these days.


----------



## cv_2_ (May 8, 2008)

i agree that it really depends on the individual and their circumstances, and the environment which they are brought up. some parents do not allow their children even a drop of alcohol until they are 18, this could; to some individuals, create an element of curiosity and a need to rebel or to see what all the fuss is about or when they do finally turn 18 and go out to a club to have their first drinks they could find them selves in a large amount of trouble. 

i know for me drinking at the ages of 16 and 17 i was able to find out what it felt like if i drank to much this allowed me to set a limit and know what i can handle and still be in control. also with the amount of drugs that are around in the clubs, i think is is so important for a teenager (if they are going to go out and drink)to know feeling which are right and normal effects of alcohol and those which could be wrong or the effect of a drink spiking. 


but again it really does depend on the individual.


----------



## cv_2_ (May 8, 2008)

think about the drinks which under age people drink, if they cant afford mixed drinks they will turn to cheap wine and passion pop. many don't care about what they drink as long as they get drunk


----------



## cris (May 8, 2008)

adazz said:


> lol .... its a massive thing with all teenagers 13 and up, you can't really stop it they just have to make the choices themselves. Id be more worried about pot than alchohol.



Why be more worried about pot? alcohol is far more dangerous(increased violence, road kill etc.) and can actually be very addictive. Say no to all drugs, including alcohol(although i have noticed that saying "no" to a bottle of bourbon doesnt stop you from getting drunk when you drink it).


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

At least if you smoke weed you get all peaceful and just sit down on the couch instead of going out causing ****e.

A case of wild turkeys is like $120 now isnt it??


----------



## alex_c (May 8, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> At least if you smoke weed you get all peaceful and just sit down on the couch instead of going out causing ****e.
> 
> A case of wild turkeys is like $120 now isnt it??


 damn thats a huge increase if its true they were like $70 late last year. :shock:


----------



## Lukey47 (May 8, 2008)

look the whole up pricing of alchohol is crap, im only 16 but i know when to stop drinking, also it will just encourage kids my age to buy straight bottles n get completely messed up, or even worse is the drugs, you can get like gram of weed for $15 and ecstasy pill for bout $30, so what will kids go for the cheaper option? of course they will, so in my opinion stupidest thing government could have done


----------



## alex_c (May 8, 2008)

Lukey47 said:


> look the whole up pricing of alchohol is crap, im only 16 but i know when to stop drinking, also it will just encourage kids my age to buy straight bottles n get completely messed up, or even worse is the drugs, you can get like gram of weed for $15 and ecstasy pill for bout $30, so what will kids go for the cheaper option? of course they will, so in my opinion stupidest thing government could have done


exactly and it will just create a market for stolen alcohol similar to cigarettes being sold by kids at schools ie: steal a carton from somewhere then sell them for up to a dollar a cigarette to ther kids.there is enterprising kids like that out there that will exploit this.


----------



## natrix (May 8, 2008)

Exactly 50% of people that have voted in this poll say 'yes' to underage drinking.
So where do you propose the new line to be then ? 14yrs old ?
And you can vote at 13 , get a drivers licence at 15 , start paying tax at 14, start smoking at 11,
and get a reptile licence at 10. Sign up for the dole & AA while you're in year 9 ???
It's ridiculous.


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

alex_c said:


> damn thats a huge increase if its true they were like $70 late last year. :shock:


 
Its true mate i just went to marrickville liquor land in sydney and they are $119.95 lol what an absolute wrought! $120 for 24 cans of cheap cola and bourban! :shock:


----------



## Pythline08 (May 8, 2008)

Hey im 16 and i have had drinks before i agree that its stupid how 13 and 14 drink out of control but i think if you drink in moderation and control yourself which i do that not that bad


----------



## thals (May 8, 2008)

Drugs and alchy - what a STUPID waste of mulla! Buy some more herps instead :lol:


----------



## alex_c (May 8, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> Its true mate i just went to marrickville liquor land in sydney and they are $119.95 lol what an absolute wrought! $120 for 24 cans of cheap cola and bourban! :shock:


yeah it can also dramatically vary between stores. like for instance one safeway in my area was selling bottles of gentleman jack for $80 and another safeway store less than 3km away was selling them for $56. its odd how they can get away with these type of things.


----------



## waruikazi (May 8, 2008)

Underage drinking is a rite of passage. Everyone has to do it atleast once.


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

alex_c said:


> yeah it can also dramatically vary between stores. like for instance one safeway in my area was selling bottles of gentleman jack for $80 and another safeway store less than 3km away was selling them for $56. its odd how they can get away with these type of things.


 
yeh but at every store man they are $120 it sux


----------



## Hooglabah (May 8, 2008)

well ive been getting totally smashed of my face friday to sunday every week for 5 years. i was at home with my mates under parental supervision (they have been doing it for like 25 years) and the worst thing we ever did was feed the dogs (throw up on the lawn out the back) aslong as u have a safe envirionment to drink in with ppl who will look after you if poo hits the fan its cool and legal.


----------



## Vixen (May 8, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> well ive been getting totally smashed of my face friday to sunday every week for 5 years. i was at home with my mates under parental supervision (they have been doing it for like 25 years) and the worst thing we ever did was feed the dogs (throw up on the lawn out the back) aslong as u have a safe envirionment to drink in with ppl who will look after you if poo hits the fan its cool and legal.


 
Every week for 5 years? Thats attractive and cool


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

id hate to see your liver and kidneys buddy


----------



## cris (May 8, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> well ive been getting totally smashed of my face friday to sunday every week for 5 years. i was at home with my mates under parental supervision (they have been doing it for like 25 years) and the worst thing we ever did was feed the dogs (throw up on the lawn out the back) aslong as u have a safe envirionment to drink in with ppl who will look after you if poo hits the fan its cool and legal.



yeah apart from all the brain damage, cancer etc. its awesome


----------



## Hopper (May 8, 2008)

I drink and im only 16


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

where abouts on the coast r u from man im from avoca


----------



## redline (May 8, 2008)

I am 27 and i love drinking.. Wild turkey all the way


----------



## Freeloader (May 8, 2008)

I am probably the oldest person to post on this thread, but here goes. I didn't drink until i was 17. I spent 15years in the navy and in that time got drunk in some pretty exotic places. Did some pretty stupid things along the way. Now i hardly drink at all. Now i will show my age. I have a 16yo son. Do i tell him not to drink at all? Do i tell him to be careful if he does decide to have a couple? I'll just let him make his own decision. I will be there no matter what decision he makes. There is nothing worse than a hypocrite


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

Nothing worse then a hypocrite and nothing better then a wisemans advice!! 

You got drunk in some pretty exotic places i bet you also spent time with some pretty exotic women.


----------



## redline (May 8, 2008)

Gooooooooooooo wild turkey


----------



## Crackajack (May 8, 2008)

I totally agree it is something all teenagers will try and u CANT avoid it!!!! I have a seventeen year old girl who lost her dad at the age of twelve...so its been a stuggle at times bringing her up. I have been threw the WHOLE DRUNK teenage thing...and sneeking out, and thank god I was the one who made the decission to change my tackticks with her, and it payed off. So in my opinion its all inviroment home issues people need to look at. For me what worked to knock it on the head when it started was to GIVE IN!!!!! in saying this i didnt allow her to run a much and get drunk at every oppotunity....but instead just aloud her to have a drink at home. With my girl this worked, she does not go out to drink and she does not see the fun in getting plastered like most of her friends. Mind you she is still no angel lol, just has alot of appreciation for life


----------

